# Thoughts on the Warpick



## johna_thr33 (Dec 1, 2021)

I saw it mentioned in another thread that originally, there was a weapon feature for the Warpick allowing the damage to be switched between piercing and bludgeoning. Apparently that feature was scrapped because the warpick was the only weapon that would have had it.

However, I see listed by the halberd that there is an option to select piercing or slashing damage, so why couldn’t that also be the case for warpick?


----------



## aco175 (Dec 1, 2021)

Has anyone ever used a warpick without signing "Heigh-Ho"

I also do not see the optional rule for halberds, only that they do 1d10 slashing.  

I could see some weapons having an option to make them better and chosen more.  Maybe some racial proficiency, or tied with a feat.  It is minor and may not come up unless you are fighting skeletons.  I think there is some overlap with the warhammer of history and the warpick from the game.  A traditional warhammer was no some giant maul like in Conan, but more a pick with a smaller head that focused the damage.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Dec 1, 2021)

aco175 said:


> Has anyone ever used a warpick without signing "Heigh-Ho"
> 
> I also do not see the optional rule for halberds, only that they do 1d10 slashing.
> 
> I could see some weapons having an option to make them better and chosen more.  Maybe some racial proficiency, or tied with a feat.  It is minor and may not come up unless you are fighting skeletons.  I think there is some overlap with the warhammer of history and the warpick from the game.  A traditional warhammer was no some giant maul like in Conan, but more a pick with a smaller head that focused the damage.



Yeah real warhammers are pretty small compared to fantasy ones. 

Warpicks are fun, though. I wish 5e had something in a high crit or brutal property from 4e.


----------



## Larnievc (Dec 2, 2021)

aco175 said:


> Has anyone ever used a warpick without signing "Heigh-Ho"



My game has a Dragonborn paladin who insisted on using a war pick.


----------



## johna_thr33 (Dec 2, 2021)

aco175 said:


> I also do not see the optional rule for halberds, only that they do 1d10 slashing.



The rule is listed on page 311 of the Adventurer’s Guide, directly in the table for weapons, for Halberd it says the damage type is Piercing or slashing damage.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Dec 2, 2021)

Larnievc said:


> My game has a Dragonborn paladin who insisted on using a war pick.



My buddy’s game has an Eladrin Fighter who is an airship captain and spy for a Prussian inspired heavily militarized nation, who uses a warpick.


----------



## Gandalf970 (Dec 4, 2021)

@johna_thr33 just remember it's your game, so Warpicks can be what you want them to be as long as you feel it adds to your game.


----------

